# Lesser Known Trumpet Concertos



## neoshredder

Name some of the lesser known Trumpet Concertos worth checking out. Doesn't matter which Era.


----------



## PetrB

I think of three, immediately well known to trumpeters, some classical fans, but likely 'missed' by a more general listener. Within 'the literature" though, they are staples.

Alexander Artatunian ~ Trumpet Concerto (This is often a 'rite of passage' concerto for young trumpeters.)





André Jolivet:
Concertino per tromba, orchestra d'archi e pianoforte (O.K. Concertino, not Concerto 




Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra No.2 (I do not know if this is No. 2 because of the Concertino, or if there is a 'No. 1.)





_[[ADD P.s. ~ if you're interested, the fact Jolivet composed a concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra is at least 'a curiosity.']]_


----------



## Novelette

Did you ever listen to Michael Haydn's Trumpet Concerto?

Or perhaps your CD set includes it already. It doesn't seem nearly as famous as old Papa Haydn's, although I could be wrong.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah's he's on there. http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1169894/a/famous+classical+trumpet+concertos.htm


----------



## Ondine

Telemann's can be a 'lesser known'?


----------



## PetrB

Okeedoh, focus not entirely on the instrument, but a fine work, lesser known:

Samuel Barber ~ Capricorn Concerto; for Trumpet, Oboe and Flute (his most neoclassical piece, though his 'Cello concerto is fairly neoclassical, imo.)


----------



## Weston

Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 1 is a pretty good trumpet concerto and lesser known by default because it's called a piano concerto.

On a more serious note, I enjoy the trumpet concertos of under-appreciated American composer Fisher Tull, and the rest of his work as well.


----------



## PetrB

Keep looking to the right of the youtube posted links, nest to the Fisher Tull I checked:

Edward Gregson ~ Trumpet Concerto





Peter Maxwell Davies ~ Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra





John Williams ~ Trumpet Concerto (in his 'classical' mode, which still sounds too much like his 'film score modes' for my taste), of course, 'well-written,' nonetheless.





Just keep branching off to those other listings on the right - I've found tons of music of a specific genre or era, by the same composer, etc. by clicking on those other link listings.


----------



## Taggart

We got this:









which includes the Leopold Mozart Trumpet Concerto and found it excellent. There are 4 other volumes with volume 4 having the Michael Haydn. Definitely one for the Baroque lovers.


----------



## Delicious Manager

One of the best trumpet concertos of all has not been mentioned yet. The Polish-born, USSR-adopted composer Mieczysław Weinberg (1919-1996 - also once known as Moshe [or Moisei] Vainberg) was written in 1967 and dedicated to the legendary Russian trumpet Timofey Dokhshitser. It's a fine piece that doesn't spill into empty trumpet rhetoric. Unfortunately, Dokhshitser's own blistering recording doesn't seem to have found its way onto YouTube, but here is a passable rendition.


----------



## arpeggio

*Curse of the Band Junkie*

_Excursions_ by Bruce Broughton. Hollywood composer. Composed _Silverado_. I peformed this with Steven Hendrickson, the principle trumpet player with the National Symphony. He was a guest soloist with our band:






David Gillingham _When Speaks the Signal Trumpet_. Composed as a momorium for WWII veterans:


----------



## arpeggio

*Curse of the Band Junkie part 2*

Thomas Sleeper _Trumpet Concerto_. Unusual video with trumpet soloist Craig Morris and the Beijing Central Conservatory of Music Wind Ensemble. The composer conducting.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Here's another fine one from a much underrated composer, Bernd Alois Zimmermann, _Nobody Knows de Trouble I See_.


----------



## quack

I was on a major trumpet kick a few years back. There's an expressive quality to the trumpet greater than any other wind instrument I think, even more compelling than squeaky strings at times. Then again perhaps I am just purile and like fart noises.

Henri Tomasi - 




Johann Friedrich Fasch - 




Franz Anton Hoffmeister - 




Nicola Matteis - 




Jan Neruda - 




Aleksandra Pakhmutova - 




Gottfried H. Stölzel - 




Giuseppe Tartini - 




Giuseppe Torelli - 




Mark-Anthony Turnage - 




Peter Eötvös - 




James MacMillan - Seraph for trumpet and string orchestra

Also listen to Håkan Hardenberger, he has lots of interesting modern works commissioned.


----------



## tdc

Extracted from Stockhausen's _Licht_ cycle, but I think this qualifies.


----------



## ptr

You should checkout Håkan Hardenberger's discography in BIS! (One of the worlds best Solo trumpeters!)

I can recommend almost every BIS-CD and some of his DG/DECCA discs!

/ptr


----------



## mbell

I recently heard a recording of the Husa Trumpet Concerto, which was written for Bud Herseth and the Chicago Symphony. Very cool piece. It is extremely difficult, so it is probably not performed often.

mike


----------



## isridgewell

Britwistle - Endless Parade
Bloch - Trumpet Concerto
Schedrin - Concerto
Arnold - Concerto
John Addison - Concerto
Vagn Holmboe - Concerto
Neruda - Concerto
Ponchielli - Concerto per tromba in Fa


----------



## neoshredder

For those looking for some Modern/Postmodern Trumpet Concertos, look no further than Reinhold Friedrich. He's basically the only trumpet player I could find with Modern/Postmodern Composers Trumpet Concertos.


----------



## Tristan

Ponchielli, one of the most famous classical one-hit-wonders, wrote a trumpet concerto. It's a pretty wacky piece of music, but it's interesting and obscure nonetheless:


----------



## Winterreisender

I enjoy this CD from Alison Balsom which, in addition to the Hummel and Haydn, contains Trumpet Concertos from Torelli and Neruda, both very worthwhile in my opinion. I found this a wonderful introduction to these two composers whom I hadn't previously heard of.


----------



## nightscape

John Williams has a great trumpet concerto, unfortunately the only recording that exists is with Arturo Sandoval who is good, but not great. And the sound of the trumpet on the recording is not my favorite.


----------



## hpowders

I'm not sure if the Hummel Trumpet Concerto is considered well-known or not, but it is highly recommended by me anyway.


----------



## arpeggio

*If you ask a trumpet player.*



hpowders said:


> I'm not sure if the Hummel Trumpet Concerto is considered well-known or not, but it is highly recommended by me anyway.


Among trumpet players it is very well regarded.:trp:


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> Among trumpet players it is very well regarded.:trp:


It's a great piece and I know that final movement is a BB!!!


----------



## Guest

I first listened to a disc of Hindemith wind concertos yesterday, so, if you care for PetrB's suggestion of concertos for trumpet and other stuffs, I enjoyed his concerto for (I think) trumpet, bassoon and strings.


----------



## hpowders

Sure wish Miles Davis would have written a trumpet concerto.


----------



## Guest

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Davis


----------



## hpowders

I wonder what a George Gershwin trumpet concerto would have sounded like?


----------



## neoshredder

Trumpet Concertos I think are the most neglected style in Classical Music. I love the trumpet.


----------



## dgee

I can only echo those who say go straight to the great trumpet soloists - Maurice Andre and Hardenberger are a decent start because they recorded a lot


----------



## KenOC

Another trumpeter to watch out for is Rolf Smedvig. No idea if he's still recording or not (though he is listed as the founder of the Empire Brass Quintet and seemingly still active). It was said that he could inflate an automobile tire... Gerard Schwarz, the conductor, is also a trumpeter and has some fine recordings.


----------



## quack

A few more, no links alas:

Alexander Goedicke - Trumpet Concerto
Tobias Broström - Lucernaris, Concerto for Trumpet, Live Electronics & Orchestra
Lyell Cresswell - Alas! How Swift

The last one by the New Zealand born, Scottish based, composer is on a naxos disc with a trombone concerto called Kaea which is named after a Maori war trumpet.


----------



## waldvogel

The Detroit Symphony Orchestra will be performing Brostrom's Trumpet Concerto on November 2nd at 3 pm EST, or, if you prefer, 8 pm GMT. I will be there. It will be a live stream - catch it at http://www.dso.org/live


----------



## 20centrfuge

I recently went on a listening quest for newer 20th century trumpet concertos. The one's I came across that I liked the most are:

Maxwell Davies - Trumpet Concerto (Naxos label)
Jennefelt - Stockholm in May (Hardenberger, CD with Title "musica vitae")
Tamberg - Trumpet Cto No.1 (Hardenberger, BIS label)
Martinsson - Concerto No. 1 (Hardenberger, BIS label)

Others to check out:
Malcolm Arnold - Trumpet Cto
Honegger - Symphony No.2 for strings and trumpet
Liebermann - Concerto for Trpt and Orch
Rihm - Marsyas Rhapsody for Trpt, Percussion, and Orchestra
Stockhausen - Michaels Reise um die Erde for Trpt and Orch
Tull - Rhapsody for Trumpet and Orch
John Williams - Trumpet Cto
Tony Plog - Concerto for Trpt

The problem, often, is finding a recording of these pieces. IMO Fisher Tull is a BRILLIANT composer for the trumpet. But I'm not sure where to find a recording of his concerto.

Concertos aside, I have to recommend the Gubaidulina Trumpet Trio - one of my all time favorite contemporary works for the trumpet. Friedrich Reinhold recording.


----------



## Prodromides

neoshredder said:


> Name some of the lesser known Trumpet Concertos worth checking out. Doesn't matter which Era.


Regarding a very specific 'Era', it is interesting to me that post-WWII Europe witnessed an increase in repertoire for trumpet & orchestra:


1948 Vagn Holmboe's Chamber Concerto No.11 for Trumpet and Orchestra
Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra by Henri Tomasi (1948)
1954 André Jolivet's Concerto No.2 for Trumpet and Orchestra
"Nobody knows the trouble I see", Bernd Aloïs Zimmermann's 1954 Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
1956 Trumpet Concerto by Charles Chaynes

From '56 up to present, only one other trumpet concerto resides in my music collection - a 1988 opus by Jukka Linkola.

Any further TC candidates to be nominated by the TC collective?


----------



## biancatpt

Delicious Manager said:


> One of the best trumpet concertos of all has not been mentioned yet. The Polish-born, USSR-adopted composer Mieczysław Weinberg (1919-1996 - also once known as Moshe [or Moisei] Vainberg) was written in 1967 and dedicated to the legendary Russian trumpet Timofey Dokhshitser. It's a fine piece that doesn't spill into empty trumpet rhetoric. Unfortunately, Dokhshitser's own blistering recording doesn't seem to have found its way onto YouTube, but here is a passable rendition.


Hi, this is a lovely piece. Do you have any idea where I can get a PDF of it?


----------



## PeterKC

Your inquiry reminded me of an old recording I purchased in the late 70s. Now I have to go find it!


----------



## starthrower

Hopefully Alison Balsom will record the concerto composed for her by Thea Musgrave. I believe it was premiered in 2019.


----------

